# Argo Pond/Dam



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

is argo safe for ice fishing? i see the water beyond that dam at dixboro and at galliup park and near that huron pkwy bridge is frozen again, it was open water by last monday, but it refroze ,and before it melted due to the warm weekend last wekeend, it was solid ice again, but do people ice fish there by gallup or at that park where the dam is near dixboro, and what do they catch ? any crappie? what about ice fishing for crappie at barton? Yetsreday, I iced fished in ypsilanti, but these are pretty much the last few days of ice fishing as it's mostly freezing this week with the exception of friday, so if one were to ice fish, it'd be now, but i don't think below the dam, the river part isn't frozen, but argo pond, is frozen which i saw, but i'm not sure about barton pond yet, is barton pond frozen or no? thanks.


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

i caught a nice, 16 inch smallmouth yesterday under argo dam (below argo pond) near the argo canoe place, right/ that's argo dam? Was good and caught some rock bass too, and that's about it and used a twister tail (which I lost, and that one was a good one that was gold and had a long tali so it was good and I forgot what brand it was as it's the only one I have of that kind  

anyways , is this typical and are there crappie under that dam and now's a good time for fishing under the dam?

also, i caught a crappie under the dixboro road dam (geddes dam?) under geddees pond (hwich i i heard has catfish) and I therw it back, but usually I catch rock bass, so are there lots of crappie under the dam, or just a few? Thanks. I see people targeting catfish under the dam often with no luck, and i cuaght the bass in the morning. Smallmouth and largemouth often bite more in the morning, right? They're not a night fissh and they don't bite by nighttime, past dusk. they still bite a lot at dusk, but not relaly after


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

Go away


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

HuronBrowns said:


> Go away


The guy really can't be for real. Mettlefish, is that you?


----------

